# 11 Month old pup barking at guests and strangers. HELP!



## Sablewolfdog (Mar 24, 2020)

I have an 11 month old female who is WONDERFUL. She is extremely calm, and very loving to her favourite humans. However, I am a single male in my 30s and dating and entertaining guests is a part of my life. She gets a 5 km (3.1 mi) run with me in the morning, every other day she gets to go fetch, and she always gets a nice evening 5 km (3.1 mi) walk with me . 

My pup goes CRAZY when people enter our home. I can't get her to stop barking for a few minutes. I've been putting her back in her kennel until she's calm enough to greet guests. If someone gets up too quickly, she runs up and barks at them. 

My pup also likes to run up and bark at random strangers while we are off leash. She won't listen to a return command after she does this, She knows she will be leashed for a portion of the walk. 

Lastly, We have a concierge who was attacked GSD's in the past. She wants to get to know my pup but last time she did, she put out her hand then hesitated and pulled it back which caused my dog to lunge and bark at her. 

Albeit the last instance could have just scared my pup but still unacceptable. I am simply overwhelmed and don't know where to start when correcting this behaviour. All advice is welcome!


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Sablewolfdog said:


> I have an 11 month old female who is WONDERFUL. She is extremely calm, and very loving to her favourite humans. However, I am a single male in my 30s and dating and entertaining guests is a part of my life. She gets a 5 km (3.1 mi) run with me in the morning, every other day she gets to go fetch, and she always gets a nice evening 5 km (3.1 mi) walk with me .
> 
> My pup goes CRAZY when people enter our home. I can't get her to stop barking for a few minutes. I've been putting her back in her kennel until she's calm enough to greet guests. If someone gets up too quickly, she runs up and barks at them.
> 
> ...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Add more training and mind exercises and NILIF. Walks on leash don't do anything for a healthy GSD or even a 5 mile run. If you don't change this it might affect your dating and entertaining options.


----------

